# Afraid of Millet?



## Magentasunshine (Jan 15, 2016)

So my baby is a bit of an oddball. Being hand raised as a child, she knows step up, and LOVES being out of her cage. But somehow she is afraid of millet. In my hand, in her cage, she just WONT have anything to do with it. Is there anything else I can use as a substitute treat for bonding? She's not afraid of my hand, she'll jump on it when it's in the cage, but doesn't necessarily LOVE it per say. It just feels like there's a halt in training.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Millet is not absolutely required for training, you can use a different food treat that your budgie loves. 
Or you can use other rewards, such as praising or giving access to a favourite toy and engaging in playing with your budgie. As the bond grows, you can use little kisses on your budgie's chest or head or head scratches if she likes and responds well to these. I find the use of the voice at the right intonation when praising as a reward very satisfying, all of my birds react very well to this.


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Aluz... thank for that comment.. and Magenta Sunshine, thanks for bringing it up. I've often noticed that my goofy Lemony only tastes offered millet about 1/4 of the time, but responds most favorably to my voice! She's not an overly 'touchy-feely' type, but usually responds best to me when coached/coaxed with my voice. I thought maybe I was imagining this, but it's a real 'thing'! We aren't to the kissing stage (I wish we were!), but I like that she does respond to my voice


----------

